# The Best of Idaho



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

I found this promo for Idaho at the Boise airport kinda funny this morning. My guess is Chilcotin in BC? If this is an Idaho river someone please point me in the right direction!


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure why the pic did not post. Trying again
Pic too big oh well will try later when I have more time.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Fighting the IPhone but maybe this one will show up


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

in my opinion that looks too dry to be BC.. but I'm with you.. I don't know what river that is here in this state.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

PhilipJFry said:


> that looks too dry to be BC.


Some places in the interior of BC are very dry. I floated the lower part of the Chilcotin many years ago. I accidentally laid down in a patch on cactus while we were sneaking up on some bighorn sheep (ouch!).


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Parts of the interior of BC are technically deserts like around the Thompson River 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

South Fork Salmon?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know where that would be on the SFS. It looks too big of a canyon. 

Is what I find funny is that Smurf turf is on the list. Ba hahahahha. Smurf turf. haha. Can't stop myself. hehehehe no way!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Snake in Wyoming

River Of Soul Stock Photo | Getty Images

https://flic.kr/p/5j1Rzn


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

But it's the best of IDAHO!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

SpeyCatr said:


> But it's the best of IDAHO!!!!!!



Time to start the letter writing campaign, then. 

Or not, I'm not your dad.


----------



## h20fwlr_24 (Jun 11, 2015)

Southfork of the Payette


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

h20fwlr_24 said:


> Southfork of the Payette


seantana's post cleared up the location of river. He found the stock photo and it is the snake in Wyoming near jellystone park.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hell Ya!! Going to Wyoming!!!
( I'll make it to Idaho some day to, just as soon as they start issuing MFS permits to nahn Idaho residents)


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> seantana's post cleared up the location of river. He found the stock photo and it is the snake in Wyoming near jellystone park.


Hmmmm. Shee-ut. I'm not buying Snake near Jackson. Could be just as mislabled as it was as an "Idaho" river. Hell it looks more like Entrance Falls on Stikine. Maybe another river in Yellowstone?


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe it's photoshopped?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Who made the sign 
Lets ask them
I hate false advertising
Drown the bastards


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not the Snake but it is in Wyoming. Its the Yellowstone River as viewed from downstream of Tower Falls.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Its the Yellowstone River as viewed from downstream of Tower Falls.


Yep. The second image is from Google Earth. The same place with less water.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

LSB said:


> Who made the sign
> Lets ask them
> I hate false advertising
> Drown the bastards


Hysterical laughter.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

And less trees? Still want to raft there!!


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Yep. The second image is from Google Earth. The same place with less water.


I'll take my prize now


----------

